# Add 175+HP to YOUR 04-06 GTO for LESS than $7K at Tick Performance (ProCharger!)



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

When it comes to adding big, reliable power to late-model LS engines, ProCharger simply dominates. With the largest, most reliable power gains on pump gas, ProCharger-powered GTOs dominate both on the street and on the strip.

The best part? Adding a ProCharger to your GTO is now more headache free and easier to afford than ever - thanks to Tick Performance's new TURN-KEY Discounted Packages. We've already done all the homework for you, and we've put together a package that redefines Bang-for-the-Buck.

For those of you looking to add 175+HP to your 2004 GTO for less than $7000 *INSTALLED and DYNOTUNED*, click here: ProCharger HO Intercooled Supercharger for 2004 Pontiac GTO LS1 V8 Adds 175HP! | eBay

..AND for those looking to add 200+HP to your 05-06 GTO, our *INSTALLED and DYNOTUNED* package for you is here: ProCharger HO Intercooled Supercharger 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 V8 Adds 200HP! | eBay

As the East Coast's ProCharger Headquarters, we here at Tick Performance take pride in making ProCharging your GTO more affordable than ever. What beats a 50% horsepower increase with NO loss of driveability? You guessed it - nothing.

Let me know if anybody has any questions! Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh snap, installed AND tuned? Pretty good deal if you ask me. If you weren't 1000+ miles away I might consider it, and I'm a big N/A nutswinger. :cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i posted at the other thread. anyway, you say 200 hp increase, what other mods are required if any to gain this 200hp increas, starting with the stock ls2?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

No other mods are required at all. 

Replied to your post on the other thread, too!


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

i want in!! i got the LS2!!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

took me while to find other thread, lol. did a lots of reading on this so i lost track where i posted. anyway, i am interested in the procharger. i'll shoot you a pm later.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My company is in Rock Hill, so now to get a reason to go there for a week and let you guys do the supercharger on my Vette, hell of a deal!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i wonder how low he would go if he just ships the kit to me. no ebay no paypal fees plus no install fees to his shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

wysocki396 said:


> i want in!! i got the LS2!!


Let's make it happen!


jetstang said:


> My company is in Rock Hill, so now to get a reason to go there for a week and let you guys do the supercharger on my Vette, hell of a deal!


Let's do it! We have A&A and ProCharger installed and tuned specials going on right now on eBay for 97 and newer Corvettes.


firebird said:


> i wonder how low he would go if he just ships the kit to me. no ebay no paypal fees plus no install fees to his shop?


MAP Pricing for ProCharger kits is 10% off of retail. PM replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

​
Save up to $350 with a ProCharger Rebate when you purchase your kit from Tick Performance before the end of 2011!

Click here for details: ProCharger Supercharger Rebate Program


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is the stock ECU just tuned for this kit or is there a programmer that comes with kit? like diablo tuner


----------



## mccortezmike (Jan 9, 2012)

dang you all in the NC, do you have any related shops in atlanta??


----------

